

DHH’s RailsConf 2011 Keynote Live-Blogged - pdelgallego
http://www.rubyinside.com/dhh-keynote-streaming-live-from-railsconf-2011-right-here-right-now-4769.html

======
enko
>> Rails 3.1 Release Candidate THIS WEEK

Oh man, that made my day. 3.0 was cool and all but mainly infrastructure
changes. 3.1 has all the cool new features. Can't wait!

------
krobertson
Is it being recorded too? Not able to watch it live, but would love see it
later.

~~~
ChrisArchitect
archived on livestream now...youtube later

------
petercooper
I'm live blogging it there too.

